# Good book for 80D?



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm not a beginner to photography but the upgrade I just made is drastic. Rebel xti to 80d. Essentially bicycle to motorcycle. I'd like to get a book to "reference" while I learn the camera but don't know much about any authors of photography books. I see 80d for dummies, learning the 80d, etc. Any ideas?


----------



## KmH (Oct 6, 2016)

How about Canon's _Instruction Manual_ that came with the camera?
The Canon that can: Canon EOS 80D Review


----------



## titaniummd (Oct 6, 2016)

I like this book, a lot.  It explains the ins and outs of our camera.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irwin Nursoo (Oct 7, 2016)

The For Dummies Series are very good. Check some online videos too, they can explain in seconds what you read in several pages.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 7, 2016)




----------

